# Red poop



## DAREDRIVER (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi everyone my budgie jay jay has been doing his droppings as normal but iv noticed that they are red ever since from today as I always check them. He’s not showing any signs of being ill and he is being very active and being his playful self I.e. flying around signing away playing with his toys so I’m a bit concerned on his red droppings. He hasn’t eaten any fruit or veg of any kind that could of caused this so I’m a bit lost right now.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What is his diet? Does he eat anything that has any orange or red color in it like pellets or sometimes seeds are dyed various colors. Can you post a picture of the droppings?


----------



## DAREDRIVER (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi Cody and yeah I just put some pictures on my first post and his diet is mostly seeds mixed in with pellets. Iv tried to get him to eat fruit and veg that are safe for him to eat but he refuses to even touch them. So instead he has a fruity cocktail which does have a few red seed/pellets in it and I mix it with a balanced menu that gives him everything he needs. And of course he gets millet every now and then.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not see the red you are talking about in the dropping pictures.


----------



## DAREDRIVER (Oct 20, 2015)

The one on the far left he just did before I took the picture and it seems they are going less red and more back to normal colour. I think he may of ate some of the red seeds/pellets today or something


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If he ate red colored pellets, that can make the droppings look a bit off-color.

I think your budgie is just fine.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I also don’t see any abnormal droppings. They’re fine.


----------

